# Any recent Clinton action?



## stcolympia (Oct 24, 2006)

???


----------



## saginawbowhunter (Aug 10, 2005)

I hooked up with a decent one yesterday evening on my ultralight, it ended up snapping my line, but it was fun anyway.


----------



## i want to catch fish (Apr 17, 2008)

i am going in the moring tommorrow and ill let you konw how i do


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> Any recent Clinton action?


While at the river the other day I noticed a young couple doing something in the bushes.It looked like they were getting a little action but I couldnt tell from my veiw point.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

The young couple you saw were in the bushes spawning.


----------



## i want to catch fish (Apr 17, 2008)

went out this morning untill 12
water is really really low had few problems fishing a few holes bc there was no water flow.
i did catch one redhorse sucker and that was it


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



stcolympia said:


> ???


She's still running a bit behind, I think......:lol:


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> 
> 
> She's still running a bit behind, I think......:lol:


But she's on the move, headed upstream. To me though, she doesn't seem like the spawnin type. :chillin:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

As i tried to get a closer look at the couple in the bushes, I Then heard this conversation as follows "I am tired of you following me around. I don't know what information you are looking for or expect to find, but why don't you just come talk to me in person? If you don't come talk to me soon, you will never get the information you are looking for. This is almost your last chance. What harm would there be in talking to me?"


----------



## DogDoc (Jan 18, 2002)

I heard Bill was doing well, especially with the young interns. I'm pretty sure Hillary isn't getting any action as unattractive as she is. Of course, their are guys that go for that really large, wide butt shes got going on.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

DogDoc said:


> I heard Bill was doing well, especially with the young interns. I'm pretty sure Hillary isn't getting any action as unattractive as she is. Of course, their are guys that go for that really large, wide butt shes got going on.


If it would help her campaign get some more financing shes putting out some action 
Now Chelse clinton is pretty hot Im sure shes getting a little action also


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

All I gotta say is yuck, chelsea clinton looks like something we might snag into while fishin the rouge river. To each his own I guess.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Man this is a realy strange thread:lol:I guess the next thread should be titled "Is there any clinton river action"


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

stinger63 said:


> While at the river the other day I noticed a young couple doing something in the bushes.It looked like they were getting a little action but I couldnt tell from my veiw point.


That's funny I once stumbled across such an act while fishing Steel by the old Hayloft years back.And it was snowing that day:yikes:


----------

